# Beautiful People



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Ok, so i heard about this site called beautiful people and i also heard it rejects people for being too "ugly" (wtf)... so out of curiosity i decided to see if i could get in... Go ahead and read the wiki its actually kind of funny http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BeautifulPeople.com
... i used a pic for my profile that i actually used here a few days ago...








... ill keep u posted on what happens every 4hrs or so


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

well, if it is for beautiful people, then they have the right to kick out those THEY deem "ugly". Good luck, but I am sure if you get accepted, you will realize how shallow and pompous the people there are. Hopefully you don't turn to the dark side of narcissism and vanity. Nice pic, but I am sure better lighting and quality would help make you look more beautiful to the beautiful people on beautiful people.com. lawl.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

so far.... horrible

47
HOURS21
MINUTES57
SECONDS
to go
You are currently being voted:

OUT

Votes given so far:
Beautiful: 0
Hmmm OK: 1 or 2
No:5
Absolutely not:20 at least


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> well, if it is for beautiful people, then they have the right to kick out those THEY deem "ugly". Good luck, but I am sure if you get accepted, you will realize how shallow and pompous the people there are. Hopefully you don't turn to the dark side of narcissism and vanity. Nice pic, but I am sure better lighting and quality would help make you look more beautiful to the beautiful people on beautiful people.com. lawl.


Yeah, aha, i dont think im gonna make it dude.... this is has been alot more detrimental to my self esteem so far than i thought it would be :lol, just look at my stats above lol


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> Yeah, aha, i dont think im gonna make it dude.... this is has been alot more detrimental to my self esteem so far than i thought it would be :lol, just look at my stats above lol


Remember, these are narcisstic vain pompous fools. Don't et this damage your self esteem. Seriously, these are the people that noone wants to associate with. Well, people who are humble, down to eart, and normal. Seriously, no ****, but you look fine. It doesn't matter what the 1% think. Not even worth your time to feel down about it.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Remember, these are narcisstic vain pompous fools. Don't et this damage your self esteem. Seriously, these are the people that noone wants to associate with. Well, people who are humble, down to eart, and normal. Seriously, no ****, but you look fine. It doesn't matter what the 1% think. Not even worth your time to feel down about it.


yeah i know, i was just doing it for fun lol... i feel like im on survivor or something :lol its actually kinda funny... my "absolutely not" bar is like 5 times as long as all the others lol


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm gonna try and join,if I get good votes - my confidence goes up.. if i get bad votes - i dont give a ****,im beautiful no matter what.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> yeah i know, i was just doing it for fun lol... i feel like im on survivor or something :lol its actually kinda funny... my "absolutely not" bar is like 5 times as long as all the others lol


Well if you switched the meaning of those bars to whether them "beautiful" people have an open minded and and genuine personality, that "absolutely not" bar would for sure ring true.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Well if you switched the meaning of those bars to whether them "beautiful" people have an open minded and and genuine personality, that "absolutely not" bar would for sure ring true.


Agreed lol


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Insane1 said:


> I'm gonna try and join,if I get good votes - my confidence goes up.. if i get bad votes - i dont give a ****,im beautiful no matter what.


I like the enthusiasm  we should get more people to do this :lol


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Brave lol.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I really don't know who the freakin hell would want to do that? People who are THAT bored I guess?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/being-voted-out-from-beautifulpeople-195674/


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

shyvr6 said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/being-voted-out-from-beautifulpeople-195674/


Damn... somebody beat me to it :lol


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

So that's where all the shallow people hang out. Being good looking on the outside means nothing if your a pile of **** on the inside.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

What she said. ^


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

kitterbug said:


> So that's where all the shallow people hang out. Being good looking on the outside means nothing if your a pile of **** on the inside.


i feel like a guy reading cosmo... spying on the enemy :lol


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Im going strong on Yes and almost as strong on No,1 cm difference.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Insane1 said:


> Im going strong on Yes and almost as strong on No,1 cm difference.


Like a Boss :boogie my hmmm ok bar and no bar are equal, none in beautiful and my absolutely not bar is like 2cm longer than the others


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

That site sounds like complete, utter crap. I would never put my picture on there.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

This is one of the stupidest things I have seen.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> so far.... horrible
> 
> 47
> HOURS21
> ...


F^%$ them A#$holes.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

my hmmm ok bar finaaly passed my no bar


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay, now this site got me thinking and I'm curious to go on it. :duck


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Man, fuk that site. Someone else made a thread about that a while ago and I was disgusted by what I saw there and half of the people there weren't even "beautiful" themselves. So who gives a crap about their opinion of whose good looking and whose not. Judging from your pic you're a handsome guy and I hope you don't let the shallow arrogant idiots there make you think otherwise.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

theseventhkey said:


> F^%$ them A#$holes.


Ditto that


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

KramersHalfSister said:


> Man, fuk that site. Someone else made a thread about that a while ago and I was disgusted by what I saw there and half of the people there weren't even "beautiful" themselves. So who gives a crap about their opinion of whose good looking and whose not. Judging from your pic you're a handsome guy and I hope you don't let the shallow arrogant idiots there make you think otherwise.


thank you, i wont let them


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Glad to see you're not taking this seriously. What an absolutely disgusting idea for a website. :/


----------



## FeenixPhyre19 (Sep 11, 2012)

You're sexy


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

*The update*

Looks like i have turned it around in the last couple of hours

I went from "Beautiful" being the shortest bar and now its the second longest, Its second to "absolutely not" (just barely) and in third comes, the "hmmm ok" bar, and in last is "no".... as for the overall bar im slightly on the "in" side

Im not really sure whether to be proud or disgusted... its a rather odd feeling... like indigestion


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

another thing is that half of the profiles there are fake anyways, you can tell because they take the pics of obscure celebrities and use them as thier profile pics so people will vote them in :lol and there is a list of "verified" people lol.... i guess they have people running around checking to make sure these people are actually the people in the photos ahahahah


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> Looks like i have turned it around in the last couple of hours
> 
> I went from "Beautiful" being the shortest bar and now its the second longest, Its second to "absolutely not" (just barely) and in third comes, the "hmmm ok" bar, and in last is "no".... as for the overall bar im slightly on the "in" side
> 
> Im not really sure whether to be proud or disgusted... its a rather odd feeling... like indigestion


That's cool, I may want to try this out of curiosity, you're brave for signing up for this. Anyone who signs up is going to get beautiful votes, whether they're voted in or out


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Look at one of the peoples desription.... i lol'd

"I'm a laid back person who enjoys having fun. I'm not into someone because they have money, or what car they drive. I'm looking for someone that can carry on an intelligent conversation. I tend to enjoy "philosophical" topics, usually about things we aren't sure of yet. I guess you could say I have a curious side."
:spit
If your really looking for someone based on their non superficial qualities then i have some bad news for you *mischievous smile* :lol i think uv come to the wrong place


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

I'm tempted to try but I know it's the women voting men in or out. Online women hold grudges and I know I've upset lots of women worldwide, so I don't feel like the result would be honest.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha 

Now my beautiful bar is half full
My hmm ok and no bar are small and equal
And my absolutely not bar is half of the beautiful one.


It's all based on luck,still I don't get why people gotta vote absolutely not,I don't think none of us is hideous,they're sooo judgemental.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

This website is to the socially anxious what smoking is to an asthmatic.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> This website is to the socially anxious what smoking is to an asthmatic.


True.. some people will try to join to boost their self-esteem and some will be too scared to do it. All it matters is not to let yourself down if you don't get accepted. In the end it's all about luck,you might get voted by people that are attracted to you or by people that are not attracted to you.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Looks like a fun site.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

How does one be less vain when it seems to be most important in our extreme individualist western-industrialist society? Hopefully collectivist Asian values become more influential.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

I would have a go but I think you've got to pay to use the site once you get admitted and I don't see much point paying to be ignored by everyone I try and chat to. Its bad enough doing that for free.

I hope you guys get in though!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't need a website to tell me I look like a Charizard on pokécrack.


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

What I noticed was

- women had a FAR EASIER time getting in than men did

- Black women suffered a lot on that site

I managed to get in, it is a pretty good site but you need to move to a big city in order for it to be effective.

Even did an experiment on it

http://reesarch.wordpress.com/2012/...lpeople-com-so-how-did-he-do-pictures-inside/


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with the site.

OP you aren't a bad looking guy but your photo is a low quality webcam photo, it is pretty obvious you were not going to have that much luck even if you looked like Brad Pitt because of photo quality.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

KnownParallel said:


> I managed to get in, it is a pretty good site but you need to move to a big city in order for it to be effective.


I live in a crappy poor town in a state that sucks. But I'm doing okay so far...


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

BobtheBest said:


> I live in a crappy poor town in a state that sucks. But I'm doing okay so far...


not about getting in, but about having success with dating WHEN you do get in


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

KnownParallel said:


> not about getting in, but about having success with dating WHEN you do get in


This stuff must be expensive.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

That sounds like a very mature and deep site. :roll


----------



## sweetluvgurl (Jul 9, 2012)

Cletis said:


> That sounds like a very mature and deep site. :roll


Amen. Screw that site and all the stupid people on it.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

The people on that site should get reductions in how attractive they are just for the fact that they used a dating site.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

update: at the end of last nihgt my beautiful bar was pretty much full.... checked just now and its like a quarter of the bar.... dont think im gonna make it *tear* :lol


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

KnownParallel said:


> I see nothing wrong with the site.
> 
> OP you aren't a bad looking guy but your photo is a low quality webcam photo, it is pretty obvious you were not going to have that much luck even if you looked like Brad Pitt because of photo quality.


thank you  cant get a photo off my phone cause its not compatable with my laptop and i dont have a digital camera so its what i had to take a photo with lol


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

FeenixPhyre19 said:


> You're sexy


:blush


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

I get shocked at how ugly some of the people make it in here but they are exceptions to the norm

I honestly think beautifulpeople.com has better women than the entitled whales and uglies on okcupid

Hi my name is fat samantha with a nasty attitude, I am looking for a good looking man with a nice career and great personality, he has to look like david beckham.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Oddly enough I got voted in. Just barely, but I was surprised.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I was voted out the one time I put my picture on there. I wasn't even close to being voted in. I'm thinking about trying again and trying to find my best picture that I can find. I didn't put much information in my profile so maybe that what was the reason I got the low rating. I'm going to more information in it to see if that was one of the reasons. I was also told that maybe my age was the reason for the low rating. I was told that most of the people there are a lot younger than myself.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I think i have found a new target to blow up.If you want to be on that site,well u are one helluva fool!

If u have Jesus in your heart you are extremely beautiful to me.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

So, of those who applied, who actually got *accepted*?


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Y'all have more "cojones" than I do. I dont think I would get in so I'm not even trying


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

CourtneyB said:


> So, of those who applied, who actually got *accepted*?


Not me! My "beautiful" bar was about 1/20th, i could barely tell if there were any votes in it! I got my magnifying glass out and sure enough, there was a tiny slither of green.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I wish i was normal said:


> Not me! My "beautiful" bar was about 1/20th, i could barely tell if there were any votes in it! I got my magnifying glass out and sure enough, there was a tiny slither of green.


Well, you have to remember if they got in and are on there, they are already vain as all he*l. They do this for fun all the time.


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

I got rejected BIG TIME the first time around

- blurry picture
- bad clothing
- mirror pic

sh*t hurt my feelings a lot

Then I applied again with a newer picture someone else took of me, instead of using the cellphone camera they used actual camera. Ended up getting in with the bar all the way to right saying IN.

Hmm OK
Beautiful
No
Absolutely not

I even got a few winks but the site costs money and rarely any members from my area on there.

Again, picture quality is NEARLY EVERYTHING. Even my friend who has the pretty boy reputation in real life got rejected because he took a webcam pic.

*I love the site because I get a chance to chat with some cute European and Latina women, both of which are pretty rare to find in my area. But I have a girlfriend now sooooo*


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

KnownParallel said:


> I got rejected BIG TIME the first time around
> 
> - blurry picture
> - bad clothing
> ...


im too lazy to go get a camera :lol


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

well i checked with 4 hours left to go and it looks like im not getting in :roll
oh well... im like half way on the out side lol


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

CourtneyB said:


> Well, you have to remember if they got in and are on there, they are already vain as all he*l. They do this for fun all the time.


Yep. I'm not letting it affect me - i knew i wouldn't get voted in, and i have no intention of ever using the site, i was just curious to find out how badly i would be voted by the opposite sex. There's another thread about this site and like i said in that one, i might experiment with it, try different clothes, different hair-styles etc and find out what does well and what does badly. My mum says i'm beautiful and mums are never wrong haha!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I wish i was normal said:


> Yep. I'm not letting it affect me - i knew i wouldn't get voted in, and i have no intention of ever using the site, i was just curious to find out how badly i would be voted by the opposite sex. There's another thread about this site and like i said in that one, i might experiment with it, try different clothes, different hair-styles etc and find out what does well and what does badly. My mum says i'm beautiful and mums are never wrong haha!


My mom says the same but she's my mom so she's quite biased. 


KnownParallel said:


> Igot rejected BIG TIME the first time around
> 
> - blurry picture
> - bad clothing
> ...


See, I don't wear make up, nor do I own any, so that's a problem.

I don't even think I take good pics...apparently, I used to when I was really little. Oh and I don't have a real camera lol I'm just screwed.

This is about as close to a clear picture as I get atm
http://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg606/courtneyomg/0ee69d2f.jpg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I didn't get accepted. I don't take good pictures at all. Mine was probably about 1/2 down the out side. I'm thinking about trying again and finding a better picture then I did last time. That's tough when I look at most of my pictures and I think I look like crap in them.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

CourtneyB said:


> My mom says the same but she's my mom so she's quite biased.
> 
> See, I don't wear make up, nor do I own any, so that's a problem.
> 
> ...


Well you're definitely not ugly...


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've been thinking about trying again but what's the use because none of my pictures look that good. I look like crap in most of my pictures so I don't see how I'll ever get a good rating on any of them sites like that.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

mid20sgirl said:


> Well you're definitely not ugly...


Thanks....I think lol.Was that a compliment? I know I'm not ugly, I just don't think I take pictures well enough or have the looks it takes to get accepted.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> Thanks....I think lol.Was that a compliment? I know I'm not ugly, I just don't think I take pictures well enough or have the looks it takes to get accepted.


I know how it is to not take pictures well. I've already tried to get accepted there and got a low rating. I don't think I'm ugly either. What kind of looks does it take get accepted there. I guess it takes better looks that what I've got.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I created an account, then got scared/panicked/anxious and deleted it.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

they sent me an email basically saying "get the f out of our site cause your not attractive enough" 20 mins vefore my time was even up :lol


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)




----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

So I did it again and was in-- for a while, but am currently out.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Apparently, I'm repulsive looking to a lot of guys on there.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have four hours left and those are my results. lol


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> I have four hours left and those are my results. lol


Please girl, I have 45 hours left, I could go the same way as you. It all depends on which guys vote and what they prefer.

If anyone who is already accepted wants to know my username, let me know. Maybe you can vote for me?  hahaha


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> Please girl, I have 45 hours left, I could go the same way as you. It all depends on which guys vote and what they prefer.


Don't say that.  I'm sure you'll do better than me. lol My results are getting even worse. :duck


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

99% of others at least have SOME "beautiful" votes. Look at mine lol. How can i be fairly evenly split across "Hmmm OK", "No" and "Absolutely Not", yet so emphatically not beautiful?


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Don't say that.  I'm sure you'll do better than me. lol My results are getting even worse. :duck


So are mine. After I posted that screencap it went down even more.


----------



## lettersnumbers (Apr 15, 2012)

I think I'll try it to find out if I'm beautiful!!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

lettersnumbers said:


> I think I'll try it to find out if I'm beautiful!!


It's nerve-wracking, honestly :teeth
Back to where it was (looks like barely "out"...? :stu)


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've already been voted out but here's what it was the last time I looked at it.


----------



## Leumak (Sep 13, 2012)

that site scare me, lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

That site is degrading, anyone who needs to post in there :<


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

This site is so shallow. Not exactly great for everyone's self esteem.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have managed to infiltrate the enemy base.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

^ lol this dude. you are now officially a douche


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

On my 3rd profile, with my 3rd different picture, and quite clearly going to be voted out for the 3rd time. Time to just accept that i'm not their idea of "beautiful" and deal with it!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

honestly, it's pretty screwed up that people are this shallow. But I don't know what to make of this site. On one hand, it lets you to find out what most people really think of your appearance. On the other hand, this site can be downright dangerous for people who are insecure about their looks. It could easily push them over the edge.

I'm curious but I don't think it's worth the risk. I don't need that kind of damage to my self-esteem :no


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Screw all those people. Christina Aguilera thinks you're beautiful and her opinion is the only one that counts.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> ^ lol this dude. you are now officially a douche


I don't use feminine hygiene products. What are you talking about :con


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> It's nerve-wracking, honestly :teeth
> Back to where it was (looks like barely "out"...? :stu)


You're courtneyomg aren't you? I totally voted you in. SAS members gotta stick together haha.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Damn, not trying to be judgmental but I can't believe so many of you people are even signing up to this site and letting these shallow nobodies dictate how attractive you are. Do you honestly give a flying fuk what those type of people think about you? If you're comfortable in your own skin then your opinion of yourself should be the ONLY one that matters. Damn what anybody else thinks.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, I didn't get in. My results were horrible.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

KramersHalfSister said:


> Damn, not trying to be judgmental but I can't believe so many of you people are even signing up to this site and letting these shallow nobodies dictate how attractive you are. Do you honestly give a flying fuk what those type of people think about you?


Well honestly I signed up after reading the other thread about this a while back. It was just for fun, although I admit the first 30 minutes got me nervous because the bar was moving all over the place.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> Well honestly I signed up after reading the ohat has me ther thread about this a while back. It was just for fun, although I admit the first 30 minutes got me nervous because the bar was moving all over the place.


I know a lot of people are signing up out of curiosity or whatever but what has me confused as to why you guys would even want to get voted on in the first place. What would you get from it? I know for a fact I'm lecturing and yes being judgmental but you guys are too good in my eyes for a place like that. Also it seems to have gone to one person's head already :lol


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

KramersHalfSister said:


> I know a lot of people are signing up out of curiosity or whatever but what has me confused as to why you guys would even want to get voted on in the first place. What would you get from it? I know for a fact I'm lecturing and yes being judgmental but you guys are too good in my eyes for a place like that. Also it seems to have gone to one person's head already :lol


Because I am curious individual. Plus now I have the power to deem who is beautiful and who is not muahaha. Just kidding kinda.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Brian76 said:


> My dog was getting in but his profile was removed D:


 :spit


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> *Because I am curious individual. *Plus now I have the power to deem who is beautiful and who is not muahaha. Just kidding kinda.


Lol, I know I know. I'm coming from a place of love though like a mama bear looking out for her cubs, haha. I just don't want anyone to take it too seriously and end up getting their feelings hurt.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

KramersHalfSister said:


> Lol, I know I know. I'm coming from a place of love though like a mama bear looking out for her cubs, haha. I just don't want anyone to take it too seriously and end up getting their feelings hurt.


Don't worry too much, if anything I end up getting a nice ego boost from it. You should sign up. I'll totally vote you in.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> Don't worry too much, if anything I end up getting a nice ego boost from it. You should sign up. I'll totally vote you in.


No honey, you couldn't pay me to go on there but I'm glad you won't let it affect you. You seem to already have a healthy esttem so I'll try not to worry. It would be hilarious if you can troll on there though. Now THAT would make it well worth it :lol


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

KramersHalfSister said:


> No honey, you couldn't pay me to go on there but I'm glad you won't let it affect you. You seem to already have a healthy esttem so I'll try not to worry. It would be hilarious if you can troll on there though. Now THAT would make it well worth it :lol


WTF. That's just mean spirited. Us beautiful people have feelings too you know.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I got in, but I'm not really sure how to feel about it. Doesn't look to have turned out so good. Mind you, I was sure that I'd have a full red bar and be voted off pretty instantly. :sus


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> WTF. That's just mean spirited. Us beautiful people have feelings too you know.


Those "kind" of beautiful people look like dook faces on the inside. You're the awesome kind of beautiful so you can troll on them with a easy conscience.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

elvin jones said:


> You're courtneyomg aren't you? I totally voted you in. SAS members gotta stick together haha.


Yes I am! Thank you so much. It's only one vote but it got me back to that barely "out" spot (I think. Someone(s) did.)

Anyone of the opposite sex who got in needs to vote us girls in and viceversa.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

CourtneyB said:


> Yes I am! Thank you so much. It's only one vote but it got me back to that barely "out" spot (I think. Someone(s) did.)


Voting you up.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

elvin jones said:


> Don't worry too much, if anything I end up getting a nice ego boost from it. You should sign up. I'll totally vote you in.





ImWeird said:


> I got in, but I'm not really sure how to feel about it. Doesn't look to have turned out so good. Mind you, I was sure that I'd have a full red bar and be voted off pretty instantly. :sus


Who are you both on there? Tell me before I get voted out


ImWeird said:


> Voting you up.


And thank you! Any other guys on here get in?  Where's QuietGuy and UnknownParalell


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

what the hell happened here? Asking people to vote you in defeats the purpose of the website. This could have been the solution to all those "am I ugly?" threads. But no, you guys have to go and screw everything up. I'm disappointed in you people :no


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Twelve Keyz said:


> what the hell happened here? Asking people to vote you in defeats the purpose of the website. This could have been the solution to all those "am I ugly?" threads. But no, you guys have to go and screw everything up. I'm disappointed in you people :no


You provide a very good point. I choked on my drink. :teeth This site has actually provided me with a new problem though. I accepted a long time ago that I was strange looking... Now I may need possible therapy for BDD. lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

CourtneyB said:


> Who are you both on there? Tell me before I get voted out
> 
> And thank you! Any other guys on here get in?  Where's QuietGuy and UnknownParalell


What is ur username on there? I'm gonna vote you as beautiful


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> What is ur username on there? I'm gonna vote you as beautiful


courtneyomg. And thank you!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

CourtneyB said:


> courtneyomg. And thank you!


I don't know how to find you on that site :/ Anyone know how?


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> what the hell happened here? *Asking people to vote you in defeats the purpose of the website.*This could have been the solution to all those "am I ugly?" threads. But no, you guys have to go and screw everything up. I'm disappointed in you people :no


I didn't want to bring that up because I've probably said too much as it is lol but I agree with you. Pity votes don't really count if you're looking for an "honest" opinion from the random strangers on that site.


----------



## No Real Help (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't feel bad if you don't get voted in, you're not missing out on much...
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=144920131


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, I didn't get in. My results were horrible.


its wrong nonfactual trust him,
all of you that place is uncondonable and can lead you to obsessiveness to help gain traffic and increase eye which increases money oppertunities for them.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

If you want to join that pathetic site consider yourself ugly.If u consider killing that site consider yourself super sexy.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I don't know how to find you on that site :/ Anyone know how?


Try the "member" or "search" buttons? It's kind of useless though, I doubt I'm getting in the way the bar is heading. The picture isn't very good.

Plus, there's only one person actually close to me and he isn't even that cute (many of them aren't, honestly). I might just delete my account early.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm thinking about trying again with another picture. Hopefully it won't be as bad as last time but I'm not holding my breath. I've been letting my beard grow to see if I look better with a beard or without. I put the picture in member photo albums so if anybody wants to see they can post what they think about it.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

I've got accepted.
Btw Courtney,I've found ya there and voted in.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Insane1 said:


> I've got accepted.
> Btw Courtney,I've found ya there and voted in.


Thanks


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

This thread makes me sad.



Brian76 said:


> My dog was getting in but his profile was removed D:


:lol

Thank you for the smile.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't know if I will I try again. Why would anybody vote me as good looking. All of my pictures look like ****. I'm one ugly piece of ****.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Why are some of you so concerned with getting in? It's a stupid shallow site. You're better than that.


----------



## Seanthabear (Feb 10, 2011)

how do you post your score board?


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

laura024 said:


> Why are some of you so concerned with getting in? It's a stupid shallow site. You're better than that.


The same thing I'm scratching my head at :con


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

ravens said:


> I don't know if I will I try again. Why would anybody vote me as good looking. All of my pictures look like ****. I'm one ugly piece of ****.


I always see you downgrading yourself in your posts :[ you gotta stop, you are not ugly. quite frankly, i'm kinda jealous of your eyes, they are a really pretty color  and really, you shouldn't try that website again unless their opinion won't affect you. it's not even worth it. I tried it just for kicks, and i actually got accepted in, but even if i didn't, I wouldn't take it to heart. 90% of the people i've viewed on there are just superficial *******s (not even that good looking themselves)


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

KramersHalfSister said:


> Damn, not trying to be judgmental but I can't believe so many of you people are even signing up to this site and letting these shallow nobodies dictate how attractive you are. Do you honestly give a flying fuk what those type of people think about you? If you're comfortable in your own skin then your opinion of yourself should be the ONLY one that matters. Damn what anybody else thinks.


Yes, we all honestly give a flying fuk what those type of people think about us. Isn't that the nature of Social Anxiety Disorder? We're so distressed about what other people think of us, that we're rendered incapable of functioning normally in society? Logically, I agree with you that we shouldn't be allowing anybody else to dictate our levels of self esteem. But I personally wouldn't be here with a problem if the emotional side of me could buy into that. I'm assuming it's the same with most others here.

Although I'm curious to know how people (honestly) perceive me physically, I'm not going to give it a go. I'm pretending it's because I refuse to feed both my disorder and society's obsession with aesthetic beauty. (But really it's because I'm convinced I'll be judged unfavorably and that would crush my self esteem. Shhhhhh.)


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Yes, we all honestly give a flying fuk what those type of people think about us. Isn't that the nature of Social Anxiety Disorder? We're so distressed about what other people think of us, that we're rendered incapable of functioning normally in society? Logically, I agree with you that we shouldn't be allowing anybody else to dictate our levels of self esteem. But I personally wouldn't be here with a problem if the emotional side of me could buy into that. I'm assuming it's the same with most others here.
> 
> Although I'm curious to know how people (honestly) perceive me physically, I'm not going to give it a go. I'm pretending it's because I refuse to feed both my disorder and society's obsession with aesthetic beauty. (But really it's because I'm convinced I'll be judged unfavorably and that would crush my self esteem. Shhhhhh.)


Yeah, I get that a lot of people here are constantly worrying about how they're perceived by people but the ones on that site are not the types that are like the average people we encounter on a daily basis. To be judged SOLELY on one 's appearance is degrading to someone who doesn't have SA. So you know how devastating that can be to someone that already has issues with their self image. That's why it concerns me that so many people in this thread are seeking validation from "those" kind of people. It got to the point where people were voting for each other just to get higher ratings on that God awful site. I don't have any advice on how anyone can improve their self esteem so that they feel good about themselves no matter what anyone else thinks. It's just my opinion though that that kind of exposure therapy can do more harm than good. There are a lot of beautiful people here regardless of what they look like and are already miles ahead of those superficial nobodies so I have to say it again. Damn what those people think of them. I just wish everyone could see that for themselves however unrealistic that might be.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

KramersHalfSister said:


> Yeah, I get that a lot of people here are constantly worrying about how they're perceived by people but the ones on that site are not the types that are like the average people we encounter on a daily basis. *To be judged SOLELY on one 's appearance is degrading to someone who doesn't have SA.* So you know how devastating that can be to someone that already has issues with their self image. That's why it concerns me that so many people in this thread are seeking validation from "those" kind of people. It got to the point where people were voting for each other just to get higher ratings on that God awful site. I don't have any advice on how anyone can improve their self esteem so that they feel good about themselves no matter what anyone else thinks. It's just my opinion though that that kind of exposure therapy can do more harm than good. There are a lot of beautiful people here regardless of what they look like and are already miles ahead of those superficial nobodies so I have to say it again. Damn what those people think of them. I just wish everyone could see that for themselves however unrealistic that might be.


We can't help it! Validation! :cry

But you seriously do have a good point. When your self esteem is as low as most of ours, it's far too easy to split ourselves apart rather than seeing our whole selves. If one aspect of us is flawed (in this case, physical appearance), then we wrongly rationalize that we're ruined. It's pretty tragic, particularly since the one characteristic we assume ruins us is so subjective.

And I also agree that it was kind of bizarre that people were asking for positive votes when they wanted an honest evaluation.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> We can't help it! Validation! :cry
> 
> But you seriously do have a good point. When your self esteem is as low as most of ours, it's far too easy to split ourselves apart rather than seeing our whole selves. If one aspect of us is flawed (in this case, physical appearance), then we wrongly rationalize that we're ruined. It's pretty tragic, particularly since the one characteristic we assume ruins us is so subjective.
> 
> And I also agree that it was kind of bizarre that people were asking for positive votes when they wanted an honest evaluation.


I know that need for validation can't be gotten rid so easily :squeeze

If only you guys could see how REAL people see you. Most people here don't have any pictures of themselves up. I have no idea how most of you LOOK and yet you're some of the most awesome people I've come across. Period. Point blank. Funny, intelligent, witty as hell and THAT is attractive. The SA makes it hard for people to see those sides of people and so they deem themselves as unattractive when that couldn't be any further from the truth. I guess the reason this bothers me so much is because I HATE superficiality and watching people with fragile self esteems voluntarily submit themselves to that saddens me for real. No one on this forum needs that.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Haha, that site scares me.. You guys are brave for posting your pictures!


----------



## Seanthabear (Feb 10, 2011)

I went ahead and posted on there, so far I' getting in, with a resounding shrill of "hmmmm okays" Name is Seanisabeast you can vote me up if you want. lol


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Seanthabear said:


> I went ahead and posted on there, so far I' getting in, with a resounding shrill of "hmmmm okays" Name is Seanisabeast you can vote me up if you want. lol


It's better than a lot of absoutely nots and nos!

I think the women on there are a lot easier on guys than viceversa. I mean, I know I'm not ugly, and I didn't get on there.

I hate saying this because it sounds shallow... But I've been told all my life how beautiful and gorgeous I am (even random strangers) and blah bla blah but I didn't get in. Now I'm really confused tbh.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> It's better than a lot of absoutely nots and nos!
> 
> I think the women on there are a lot easier on guys than viceversa. I mean, I know I'm not ugly, and I didn't get on there.
> 
> I hate saying this because it sounds shallow... But I've been told all my life how beautiful and gorgeous I am (even random strangers) and blah bla blah but I didn't get in. Now I'm really confused tbh.


That place is just a just nothing but ****. I know I'm that not bad looking and I got a terrible rating. I've seen your pictures and you look cute to me. Don't believe anything you see on there.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Fawk thut syte!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Just reading this thread and thinking of possibly putting myself through the horror of not getting in is giving me anxiety. I know if I wouldn't get in it would haunt me for many years. It's cool however to see that some people are braver than me and are willing to put themselves through that and more important, not letting it get to them if they don't get in.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> I hate saying this because it sounds shallow... But I've been told all my life how beautiful and gorgeous I am (even random strangers) and blah bla blah but I didn't get in. Now I'm really confused tbh.


Do not take that site's results seriously, it's inaccurate. There have been plenty of sexy people being voted out of there, especially if they're minorities. :no


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

No Real Help said:


> Don't feel bad if you don't get voted in, you're not missing out on much...
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=144920131


That sums it about up. :lol


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

No Real Help said:


> Don't feel bad if you don't get voted in, you're not missing out on much...
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=144920131


Posers. This party was a fake. These are clearly pictures from our Beautiful People Party with their faces photoshopped over ours. Here's the real pictures. Feel free to scroll through them using this a background music


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

BobtheBest said:


> Do not take that site's results seriously, it's inaccurate. There have been plenty of sexy people being voted out of there, especially if they're minorities. :no


This right here! I noticed that there were a lot of attractive black women being voted off. Bob is pretty hawt too.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

I think I am going to stay away this time. Kramerssister and twelevekeys had a great point about pity votes defeating the purpose of seeking honest opinions from strangers. I feel bad because I think I started all of this.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> I think I am going to stay away this time. Kramerssister and twelevekeys had a great point about pity votes defeating the purpose of seeking honest opinions from strangers. I feel bad because I think I started all of this.


I'm sorry for making you feel bad elvin  That wasn't my intention at all. I just saw things getting out of hand with people actually wanting so badly to be "accepted" on that site and it kind of disturbed me a bit. I know it started out in fun so it's cool on your end. Don't feel bad. I just HATE sites like that with a f'ing passion


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

This site sound like a big joke. Even though people call me good looking I'm not in the mood of being with people that most likely only care about looks without them having any once of personality


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

KramersHalfSister said:


> I'm sorry for making you feel bad elvin  That wasn't my intention at all. I just saw things getting out of hand with people actually wanting so badly to be "accepted" on that site and it kind of disturbed me a bit. I know it started out in fun so it's cool on your end. Don't feel bad. I just HATE sites like that with a f'ing passion


Yeah. I was doing it for fun but forgot to realize that some people take this stuff pretty seriously. I don't want to be responsible for damaging someone's self image.


----------



## calvindiaz214 (Sep 18, 2012)

You have a very good nice shinning teeth very glowing in night. What paste you use everyday? Nice beautiful smile.


----------

